# Science fair for middle school



## robo mantis (Oct 16, 2005)

I was wondering if i could do something for my science fair with mantises?Or just anything :lol: any ideas?


----------



## hortus (Oct 17, 2005)

why not a life cycle

like start with oothca photos and tell them what it is and how many nymphs to exspect

choose a male and female

then photo each stage nymph and tell the diffrence from the last stage

then show the diffrences between male and female at adult stage

(at some point describe what they eat and or show photos of them eating)

then if its highschool show the mantids mating then then female eating the male (only cause it happens in nature) then photo a solitary gravid female

then photot the laying of oothca and finaly a picture of then hardened oothca to complete the life cycle

now that ive done all of your work for you have fun

oh and you might have on display with all your work some nymphs and adult mantids . heck you might even be able to sell some at the fair.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow that is a good idea i will try it


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 17, 2005)

> (only cause it happens in nature)


Not that often...

I was thinking you could do some kind of mantid display with a mating pair, but if the male gets away, he's got every right to do so, as it happens in nature.  

But yeah, some kind of life cycle display is definately the route i'd take. Good luck.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 17, 2005)

i figured out i need a hypothesis


----------



## hortus (Oct 17, 2005)

lol i know it doesnt allways happen in nature but i was saying to at least convey that it can and does happen in nature. and i didnt mean you had to feed the male to the female i more or less assumed he would find an image on the net of mantid cannabalism

i dont know if a display of a life cycle would reanny need a hypothosis thats more for if your doing an exsperiment

if your absolutly required to have one you could do a hypothosis o how long you think the mantid would live


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 17, 2005)

i could try that one on how long mantises will live


----------



## hortus (Oct 18, 2005)

lol about a year

althought i wasent trying to imply you breed and raise them fro the entire life cycle

you would be better off borrowing pics from the internet

remember its not copyright infringment if the source is posted and its for educational purposes


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 18, 2005)

I dare say many people here alone would happily offer up some pictures.


----------



## Ian (Oct 18, 2005)

I would be more than happy to share my pix, although, I would like to know where, when, and who will be using them  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 18, 2005)

I'll figure out what exactly i will use them i'll let you guys know


----------

